

Dr Jekyll's Themes – A New Static Site Generator (Free) Theme Directory - geraldbauer
http://drjekyllthemes.github.io/

======
geraldbauer
FYI: May I highlight my favorite theme - the World Classics Book Theme @
[https://github.com/drjekyllthemes/jekyll-book-
theme](https://github.com/drjekyllthemes/jekyll-book-theme) \- see a live
example (demo) e.g The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde by Robert Louis
Stevenson @ [http://drjekyllthemes.github.io/jekyll-book-
theme](http://drjekyllthemes.github.io/jekyll-book-theme) Cheers.

